# ترنيمة قديمة بس جميلة جدا و صغيرة اوى ترنيمة جاء الملاك ملاك الرب الى العذراء.



## menaaa (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*ترنيمة جميلة جدا هى قديمة أوى ترنيمة جاء جاء الملاك الرب .

يربالى يحمل الترنيمة يقولى اية رأية .والى عندة الترنيمة يقول .

+اذكرونى فى صلوتكم+*




http://www.megaupload.com/?d=33K3MSD4


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قديمة بس جميلة جدا و صغيرة اوى ترنيمة جاء الملاك ملاك الرب الى ال*

ميرسى يا مينا على الترنيمة...جارى التحميل
هاسمعها وارجع اقولك رأيى​


----------



## menaaa (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قديمة بس جميلة جدا و صغيرة اوى ترنيمة جاء الملاك ملاك الرب الى ال*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرسى يا مينا على الترنيمة...جارى التحميل​
> 
> 
> هاسمعها وارجع اقولك رأيى​


 
_*يارب تكون الترنيمة حلوة وعجبتك .*_

_*على فكرة شكل المنتدى دى مفهوش غيرك علشان انت الوحيدة اليا رديتى على الموضع شكرأ ليكى و انت اليا بتدينى أمال فى رفع موضوعات تانية :sha: :budo: . وأدعى يمكن حد يعبرنى برد ولو غلطة :a82: .*_


----------



## shery7 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قديمة بس جميلة جدا و صغيرة اوى ترنيمة جاء الملاك ملاك الرب الى ال*

سلام الترنيمه جميله جدا فعلالالالالالالالالالا 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## romran (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قديمة بس جميلة جدا و صغيرة اوى ترنيمة جاء الملاك ملاك الرب الى ال*

بجد ربنا يباركك انت بتشتغل وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## menaaa (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قديمة بس جميلة جدا و صغيرة اوى ترنيمة جاء الملاك ملاك الرب الى ال*

_*شكرا على الردود الحلو دى الرب معانا صلوا من أجل ضعفى.*_


----------



## petro.man (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قديمة بس جميلة جدا و صغيرة اوى ترنيمة جاء الملاك ملاك الرب الى ال*

سلام يا menaaa انا مش عارف انزلها ازاي ياريت تقولى ازاى


----------



## menaaa (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قديمة بس جميلة جدا و صغيرة اوى ترنيمة جاء الملاك ملاك الرب الى ال*

أزيك يابيتر يارب تكون بخير الطريقة سهلا جدأأ انت عندك برنامج toolbar وأدى الرابط اهوه

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I91GJ95Q
وبعدين سطبة وبعدين ادخل هتلاقى في مستطيل فى ثلاث حروف هتكتبهم وبعدين اضغط على كلمة download وبعدين اخر حاجة فى عداد مكتوب فية 45 ثانية استانى لغية متبقى download ويارب اكون استفاد او انا بعرف اشرح ؟؟!!!..


----------



## hanykawkab (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قديمة بس جميلة جدا و صغيرة اوى ترنيمة جاء الملاك ملاك الرب الى ال*

thank u very much and merry chrastmas


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قديمة بس جميلة جدا و صغيرة اوى ترنيمة جاء الملاك ملاك الرب الى ال*

ميرسى على الترنيمة الجميلة يا مينا​


----------



## hostos (4 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## منى فايز (26 سبتمبر 2009)

حلو خالص بس انتا بتعمل خدمه مش مستى اى شكر او رد من حد غير ربنا


----------



## PATA (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صوت كرباج (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي الترنيمة

وكل سنة والجميع بخير​


----------

